# choosing a new board



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

what type of riding do you do? how much do you weigh? 2 companys to consider would be NeverSummer or LibTech. nearly every company now has some sort of version of reverse camber though so there are plently of options.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

1: Decide on what you wanna ride: park, all mountain, big mountain/powder
2: decide on level of desired performance: beginner(low response), intermediate(mid response), advanced(high response) 
3: set a budget depending on how advanced of a board and the type of riding
4: find all the boards from all the companies that fit your criteria and pick the one with the coolest topsheet.


----------



## lilfoot1598 (Mar 7, 2009)

bakesale said:


> 1: Decide on what you wanna ride: park, all mountain, big mountain/powder
> 2: decide on level of desired performance: beginner(low response), intermediate(mid response), advanced(high response)
> 3: set a budget depending on how advanced of a board and the type of riding
> 4: find all the boards from all the companies that fit your criteria and pick the one with the coolest topsheet.



It's eerie how much sense this makes. :thumbsup:


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

you forgot the: ask a bunch of questions about the board on the internet part


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

im 5' 10'', 150 pounds 
i ride all mountain. i used to ride a burton custom x which was pretty stiff and i would like to experiment with something a little softer so i can butter and press. im a strong rider. i do expert terrain and big park features and it just depends on the snow conditions to what i ride. ive only got enough money for one board so it needs to be versatile. hopefully under $600 dollars.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

if you want something buttery/fun but still can handle the mtn the NeverSummer evo-r is a very good board. also the NS SL-r is a slightly stiffer version of the evo-r. from lib tech the TRS is a awesome board and is on the stiffer side but with the banana its fairly easy to press still.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

can the banana handle pack?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

2010 k2 turbo dream or believer, both boards your gonna get what you want, 

K2 Snowboarding


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

jogreenl said:


> can the banana handle pack?


hard pack? yes it handles it very well with the BTX


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I second the Believer. Rocker mentally sketches me out on large jumps, Believer is zero camber.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

hitting big jumps with rocker isnt hard unless you land backseat heavy more so then often, in which case you just need to work on your jumping skills because thats how you snap tails anyway.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I know. And I actually land a little front. But the MENTAL fear is from my rocker experience being a SubPop. If you land tip heavy on that at all you wash out. So like I said, its a MENTAL thing, not reality.


----------

